# Sponsoring Mother



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi

I have asked similar sort of question earlier but due to new twist in the story I thought its better to start new thread. In order to sponsor parents or in my case mother, one has to fulfill two conditions:

1. Salary should be more than AED 10000.
2. Minimum two bed room apartment.

I fulfill first criterion and in order to fulfill second criterion I was looking for two bed room apartment in Sharjah. Now the problem is I am single and I was told by agents that in order to lease two bed room apartment in Sharjah I must submit marriage certificate which I don't have for obvious reasons. In Dubai, there is no requirement to submit marriage certificate but due to higher rentals, I cannot afford two bed room apartment in Dubai.

Please advise how can I get two bed room apartment in Sharjah without marriage certificate. How can I sponsor my mother without having two bed room apartment.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No one is going to provide you with advice that goes against the law. What you are asking is essentially illegal.

You should be able to find a 2 bedroom apartment in the Al Nahda area (Dubai side) that shouldn't be very expensive. Look for the older apartments.

Sadly, if the law says that you need to have a 2 bedroom apartment, then you must have a 2 bedroom apartment.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

grant of a parent's sponsorship is done under a compassionate conditions clause, and there have been people successful in obtaining the sponsorship living in one bedroom accommodations as well... it involved going in person and talking to someone with authority in the immigration department and pleading your case... there is no guarantee, but I know of people who have sponsored their widowed mothers with just a one bed room... if they still turn you away, then you are not going to have an option but to meet the accommodation requirements...

remember that if you are sponsoring just one parent, you also need to provide a death certificate of the other parent...


----------



## MRBXX (Nov 9, 2013)

Apparently this is the new rule!!..check out gulf news
Dubai: Expatriates earning less than Dh20,000 salary will not be able to sponsor their parents on residence visas in the UAE, XPRESS can reveal.

The new ruling requires applicants to provide evidence of either having a minumum salary of Dh20,000 or a monthly pay of Dh19,000 plus a two-bedroom accommodation. The development has left many long-term residents here at their wits’ end.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

MRB.. said:


> Apparently this is the new rule!!..check out gulf news
> Dubai: Expatriates earning less than Dh20,000 salary will not be able to sponsor their parents on residence visas in the UAE, XPRESS can reveal.
> 
> The new ruling requires applicants to provide evidence of either having a minumum salary of Dh20,000 or a monthly pay of Dh19,000 plus a two-bedroom accommodation. The development has left many long-term residents here at their wits’ end.


Yeah, heard that on the news myself this morning. :juggle:


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

MRB.. said:


> Apparently this is the new rule!!..check out gulf news
> Dubai: Expatriates earning less than Dh20,000 salary will not be able to sponsor their parents on residence visas in the UAE, XPRESS can reveal...


Just read it and went 

It jumped from 9,000 AED + housing to 20,000 AED + housing - totally makes sense. 
:tape:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Seems like they're trying to stop people having lots of family members in small apartments.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Seems like they're trying to stop people having lots of family members in small apartments.


That can be checked by requiring a minimum number of rooms depending on family size, and even the previous rules stated that one needs a 2 bed apt to have parents here.

The jump from 10k to 20k is quite large though


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've heard from someone that a person earning more than 5k salary can sponsor his parents and wife.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

asimrotana said:


> I've heard from someone that a person earning more than 5k salary can sponsor his parents and wife.


The 20K thing is a new rule apparently


----------

